# Is this a Leghorn?



## ShugaCookie

Is this a Leghorn? Also, do you know if it's a rooster or a hen? I know they are not clear shots of the chicken. I cropped in from portraits my husband took. Hoping you can still tell.


----------



## Bee

White Rock hen from what I can tell...can't tell much when the body is obscured.


----------



## ShugaCookie

Here are some better pictures. The two together are bigger than the white one that is alone. I'm not sure how to tell the difference between a Rock hen and Leghorn.


----------



## Bee

The top two look like they could be White Rocks and the bottom one could be a white leghorn...the main difference being body style.

Here's a pic of a hatchery genetics WR hen:










Here's a pic of White Leghorn hens...note the slender bodies and upright tails.


----------



## MaransGuy

I raise White Leghorns and judging by the picture I'd say it isn't a Leghorn. At that size she should have a bigger comb. It could just be late maturing though. The top pic is two WR hens.


----------

